
Google Play Apps with 10M Installs Drain Batteries, Jack Up Data Charges - somebehemoth
https://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2019/02/google-play-apps-with-10-million-installs-drains-batteries-jacks-up-data-charges/
======
cmurf
>Am I infected? The best method is to check installed apps for high data
usage...

I go out for lunch, do not use the phone at all, come back, and Google Play
Services itself has used around 25MB. The incessant phone home even while not
on WiFi drives me crazy. Maybe it's some app that's asking for data from
Google Play and Google gets it and does a handoff, but it's the service being
blamed for the usage. So I don't really know how to find out what's
instigating the usage.

